# My 1992 G20.....



## Guest (Nov 1, 2002)

I was wondering what you guys thought of my G20, I have added tons of new things since those pics like seats, header , CAI, and some carbon fiber goodies. This project is almost done and I am turning up the boost on a new project (WRX)
Let me know what you think.....
My website


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

WOW, you have certainly put a lot of hard work and dough into that P10. It must grab the attention of most passer-byers.  Good luck with all your projects!


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

very nice..

what next on your g20?


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2002)

Thanks for the kind words. For the G20, I really only want to finish off the interior and trunk area, get some more stuff on the engine polished and put in two rear momo seats, and hook up my nitrous system, then its done, hopefully...


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

VERY NICE work....I thinkI must have come across U bac when I was always on the G20 site...

SO hows the paint holding up and Did U get rid of the TRENZ or no????


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2002)

MP2050, the paint is still looking great and is holding up fine. The Trendz grill is still for sale.... 
Link to grille for sale


----------



## Project200sx (Aug 22, 2002)

UH....... WOW! thats very nice.i like the dash, good thinking


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

very nice  
love the dash !


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

You fiberglassed the dash? How the hell.....
Someone explain


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

nice large pic of interior 

Just so you know, all of your pics are large like this, thus increasing time on how long it takes to load on your page. If you resize them in an image program first, instead of resizing them in the html code, you can make them clearer, and give your site an overall cleaner look to it. And the added, more important bonus of being friendly to dial up viewers to your site. 

But nice G20. Its not exactly my style, but its nice to see someone not do something half assed. Looks like quality work. 

peas.


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2002)

Thank You for the suggestions. All of the pics load up fine for me, but I'm on a cable modem. I will be making some improvement to the site as soon as I can get some new pics taken. the entire interior except for the dash is being redone and should be complete by the end of this year. A couple of sponsors will be adding to the car a little also. It was supposed to be at SEMA this week in the ro_ja booth , but I couldn't get it ready in 
time. 
The last big show for this car will be at Carlisle, PA May 2-4 2003, it will be in the Meguiars top flight tent. Anyone else planning on going to Carlisle?


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

do u have a close pic on ur grill, not the one ur selling but the one on ur car that looks like mesh.


----------

